# new kitty pics



## cdub (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I don't have any plants in bloom, but my cat sure does keep me entertained while I wait. Here's a few updated photos of my cat, Willow. Everyone comments on her large eyes. We never knew her parents (humane society adoption) but she is very vocal and has a mischief streak about her that makes us think she may only be a generation or two away from a Siamese relative.












Sachel of catnip makes her pass O U T!


----------



## Heather (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh gosh, that last one is hilarious! :rollhappy:

May I have her? please? She's just beautiful!


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw...


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2007)

cute kitties


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2007)

I love kitties.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had the good fortune to get to catsit Willow a few times. If you sit down after you enter the apartment after being gone all day, she'll jump up on your lap and headbutt you.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 4, 2007)

Siamese cats are mischeif! My family has one (or a cat w/ the same recessive(?) for the coat color protein, since she doesn't have the 'pinched' Siamese face) She was 5 inches long the day we found her in a ditch, and grew into a four pound TERROR! (jumping from heights onto peoples' shoulders, eating songbirds, etc)- but a very lovable terror! Willow does have very big beautiful eyes  Seeing your pictures makes me wish I could have my Papoki here in the apartment!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 5, 2007)

What is it with cats and sinks? My cat does that too.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to close my cat off in another room, usually the bathroom, every morning otherwise she a)meows constantly to feed me and then b) starts biting me in misc. places. Her sitting spot is the sink, too.


----------

